# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اگر كنكوري ٩٨ بودم...

## iamAmir

سلام
ديگه تقريبا پرونده كنكور ٩٧ تموم شد؛ حالا مونديم با ٩٨ ايا كه اولين باره با كتاب هاي جديد كنكور ميديم.

ميخواستم بدونم اگه شما بوديد در اين مدت مانده تا كنكور ٩٨ چه كاري هايي رو ميكرديد؟ و چه كار هايي رو انجام نميداديد و يا دورش خط ميكشيديد؟

اين تاپيك خيلي ميتونه به كنكوري هاي ٩٨ كمك كنه.
ممنون بابت كساني كه در تاپيك شركت ميكنن  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Dayi javad

_اولا تا دقیقا تکلیف کنکور ۹۸ مشخص نشده ( واس نظام قدیما ) بهش فک نکنین

دوما اگ میخواین موفق شین این تاپیکو حذف کنین و فقط بخونید_

----------


## Amin6

پرونده 97 کی میگه بستس؟
موندن پشت کنکور حماقته
فک میکنی خیلی راحت و خوش خوشانه؟
میشینی هرروز میخونی!!! عمرا بهت قول میدم اینجوری نمیشه (دیدم ک میگم)

----------


## MaHsa 95

کسی که حاضر نیست برای کنکور دو ماه بعدش بخونه هیچ وقت برای کنکور یکسال بعدش هم نمیخونه 
شروع کردن همیشه آسونه تموم کردنه که سخته!

----------


## iamAmir

دوستان من یازدهم هستم نه پشت کنکوری، این تاپیک رو واسه گرفتن تجربه های دوستان زدم.

----------


## Black cherry

_اول اینکه فکر کنم منظور استارتر از اینکه پروژه ۹۷ بستس ،نه راجع به پشت کنکوری شدن بود ،نه راجع به تکلیف پشت کنکوریای نظام قدیم ۹۸ ،و نه اینکه تکلیف ۹۷ ایا دیگ از الان معلومه ،تلاش نکنن و این حرفا !  این بود که کنکوریای ۹۷ تققریبا دیگه هر تجربه ای که یک کنکوری به دست میاره رو دارن . من خودم اگه بر می گشتم به عقب ،اول اینکه تست بیشتری می زدم دیگه اینکه میانگین ساعت مطالعم تو روز حتما بین ده تا دوازده بود (البته من امسال فارغ التحصیل بودم ) ._

----------


## unlucky

کسی تجربه مفیدی از کنکور داره بذاره لدفا.

----------


## Elahe_

يازدهمي؟ من اگه جات بودم از همين الان ميخوندم تابستونم به هيچ وجه از دست نميدادم ...بزرگترين اشتباه من از دست دادن تابستون بود

----------


## AY$AN

به نظر من، امتحانات رو که دادین و تموم شد، استارت بزنید واسه کنکور، اصلا نگید استراحت کنم و فلان و... 
سعی کنید روی گوشی و نت کنترل داشته باشید، اگه نمیتونید، گوشی رو تحویل بدید به یه بزرگتر و فقط زمان استراحت ازشون بخواید که بهتون بدن
از ساعت مطالعه پایین شروع کنید به خوندن، برنامه های رویایی و آرمانی نریزید، استارت بزنم با 8 ساعت و 10 ساعت و... اینا رو بذارید کنار، اوایل هر چقدر که میتونید بخونید، حتی شده یکی دو هفته به صورت آزمایشی و بدون برنامه بخونید، بعدش که یه شناختی از خودتون پیدا کردید، متناسب با توانایی هاتون برنامه بچینید 
هیچ وقت نذارید حس نا امیدی بهتون غلبه کنه
دنبال  الگو نباشید، با کسی رقابت نکنید، به نتیجه فکر نکنید
اینو بدونید که اگه زود شروع کنید به خوندن، دیگه این موقع از سال فشار و استرس زیادی روتون نیست و آرامش دارید
اصلا هم دنبال اینکه کدوم منبع بهتره و کدوم آزمون عالیه و... نباشید، توی هر زمینه یه انتخاب منطقی داشته باشید و دیگه همه ی تردید هایی که دارید رو بذارید کنار 

هر چی به ذهنم رسید گفتم، تا حداقل شما به سرنوشت الآن من دچار نشید...

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_از الان با ساعت مطالعه کم حدود 5 ساعت شروع کن بعد وقتی تابستون تموم شد گاز بده ببرش بالا_

----------


## khansar

قبل از شروع سوالات کنکور رو تحلیل کن تا دستت بیاد باید چطور بخونی .روش کنکور خیلی مهمه

----------


## -Sara-

من اگه الان جای شما بودم از تابستون مینشستم روزی 6یا7ساعت میخوندم
زیادترش خوب نیست :/

----------


## Jorvel

بنظر من همین دو ماه رو تلاش کن و بکوب بخون و ساعات مطالعاتیت رو به 12 ساعت برسون اگر تونستی این دوماه رو بدون هیچ وقفه ای و پیوسته درس بخونی ایشالا نتیجه کنکورم میاد و مطمئنم خوب میشی یعنی زیر 10 هزار حداقل میدونی تلاشتو کردی و رتبت زیر ده هزار شده وبرای دو ماه درس خوندن نتیجه ایده الی هست و این نشون میده که میتونی کنکور 98 رو با یک سال خوب خوندن به نتیجه دلخواهت برسونی
ولی اگه الان درساتو بذاری کنار و بگی حالا از تابستون میخونم مطمئن باش مثل همین امسالت میشه که تا همین الان درساتو به امروز و فردا انداختی پس سعی کن عزمتو جزم کنی و به خودت اثبات کنی که میتونی!

----------


## fateme.tehran

> کسی که حاضر نیست برای کنکور دو ماه بعدش بخونه هیچ وقت برای کنکور یکسال بعدش هم نمیخونه 
> شروع کردن همیشه آسونه تموم کردنه که سخته!


ماشاالله.به این میگن جواب.چیزی که برای اکثریت قریب به اتفاق  پیش میاد و نوعی درسه.کسی که برای دوماه بعدش نخونه برای سال بعدش نمیخونه.
از الان شروع کنید لااقل دو درسو متوسط بزنین آبرو حفظ بشه.
بعد شروع به تلاش برای سال بعد کنین.
اما برای کنکوریای سال 98

باید بگم مرور مرور مرور
در آزموناتون مرور داشته باشید.فقط کتاب فقط کتاب فقط کتاب.من امتحان کردم مثلا برای زمین شناسی.سه دور میخوندم بعد خلاصه برداری میکردم.بعد اونجاهایی که یاد نمیگرفتمو مینوشتم بعد اونارو مرور میکردم.روز آخرم دوباره روزنامه وار کتابو میخوندم میرفتم سر جلسه 70 75 میزدم..مطمئن باشید مرور کار خودشومیکنه.کتابای تستیه زیاد نگیرید

----------


## JOEY_DEX

مرور خیلی خیلی خیلی مهمه حتما از قبل برا مرور هام برنامه  منظم می ریختم تا چیزایی که خوندم ****** نرن :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mlt

انصافا تو که همش تو انجمنی همیشه هم میگی دارم تمام تلاشمو میکنم که امسال قبول بشم...این تلاش کجایه؟اگه نصف اینکه میای انجمن بشینی بخونی به نظرم روز اعلام نتایج اخبار اسمتو میگه :Yahoo (23): 


> _از الان با ساعت مطالعه کم حدود 5 ساعت شروع کن بعد وقتی تابستون تموم شد گاز بده ببرش بالا_

----------


## unlucky

> انصافا تو که همش تو انجمنی همیشه هم میگی دارم تمام تلاشمو میکنم که امسال قبول بشم...این تلاش کجایه؟اگه نصف اینکه میای انجمن بشینی بخونی به نظرم روز اعلام نتایج اخبار اسمتو میگه


من فک نمیکنم در حال حاضر تلاشی بکنه،  توی ذهن خودش مبنا بر این گذاشته که تمام تلاشش رو بکنه، ولی عملا تلاشی نیس

----------


## asalshah

_حتما  کتاب خط ویژه ریاضی رو از همون اول کار میکردم !موج ازمون هایی که درس به درس آزمون دارن رو از اول شروع میکردم! به تراز و رتبه و چرت و پرتای قلم چی گوش نمیکردم
 خودم  رو باور داشتم_

----------


## mohammad1397

کنکور98خیلی باحاله!!نظام جدیدابهونه ی خوبی برای پشت کنکوری شدن دارن

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط unlucky


من فک نمیکنم در حال حاضر تلاشی بکنه،  توی ذهن خودش مبنا بر این گذاشته که تمام تلاشش رو بکنه، ولی عملا تلاشی نیس


باش ...
خودت خو اره اصلا انجمن نمیای  کاربر فعال!!!!

_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


انصافا تو که همش تو انجمنی همیشه هم میگی دارم تمام تلاشمو میکنم که امسال قبول بشم...این تلاش کجایه؟اگه نصف اینکه میای انجمن بشینی بخونی به نظرم روز اعلام نتایج اخبار اسمتو میگه


آره خوشه
اگه قراره منم تو لاک خودم باشم خو دیگه نمیام کمک بقیه کنم....
نه خوبه من کاربر نیمه فعال هستم خودت فعال!!!!!!!_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

تاپیک مفیدیه خیلی ممنون میشم اگه شما کنکوریایه 97هرچی توصیه دارید بگید به شخصه از الان انقدر ترس سال دیگمو گرفتم که بعد عید دارم عین خر میخونم .راستی اگه مشاوری چیزی میشناسید معرفی کنید به شخصه نمیخوام سال کنکورم سال ازمون وخطا باشه

----------


## Soviet Union

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pa__r__sa


تاپیک مفیدیه خیلی ممنون میشم اگه شما کنکوریایه 97هرچی توصیه دارید بگید به شخصه از الان انقدر ترس سال دیگمو گرفتم که بعد عید دارم عین خر میخونم .راستی اگه مشاوری چیزی میشناسید معرفی کنید به شخصه نمیخوام سال کنکورم سال ازمون وخطا باشه



۱ - رویایی و آرمانی برنامه نریز  خیلی صحیح و روی اصول و ملو    
۲ - کمال گرا نباش . اگر به جای ۷ صبح ۱۱ بلند شدی بازم بخون
۳ - عجول نباش  . مهم کیفیت درسه نه تموم کردن درس 
۴ - بازم میگم مهم کیفیته . پس ساعت مطالعه یادداشت کن اما درگیر نشو . این چرت و پرت و مزخرفاتی که میگن ادم باید ۱۴ ساعت داشته باشه برای پزشکی مزخرفه . خیلی خوب و با صبر  و حوصله بخون . 
۵ - از منابعی استفاده کن که :
۱ - تست و درسنامه استاندارد دارن 
۲ - تو باهاشون خال میکنی.  نه چیزی که بچه های اینجا میگن صرفا

۶  -   و این که همین اول بشین با خودت دو دوتاچهارتا کن . هیشکی بهتر از خودت تو رو نمیشناسه . تکلیف خودتو با اینترنت و تلگرام و اینستاگرام و انجمن و نت معلوم کن . 
اگر ظرفیتشو داری . بعد از اتمام برنامه ی روز ی وقتی بزار برای خودت . 
اگر نداری کلا حذف . 

۷ بی استرس و بی دغدغه بخون . 

 8 -  آخری که از همه مهمتره 
تو حاشیه نرو 
بیراهه نرو 
رسیدن به هدفت هیچ قاعده و قانونی نداره مگر تلاش و کوشش
اگر ۱۴ ساعت مطالعه نداشته باشم نمیرسم
اگر از مهر شروع کنم نمیرسم
اگر فلان کارو بکن نمیرسم  
اینا خاله بازیه  

۹ - به بالاییا عمل کن   



برو که انشالله موفق باشی  : )_

----------


## iamAmir

ايا واقعا توصيه هاتون عاليه
ممنو

----------


## tabrizcity

*من اگه یه سال به عقب برمیگشتم این کارو رو می کردم:
1) تو تابستون حداقل زیست پایه + شیمی پایه + آرایه و زبان فارسی + درک مطلب عربی و زبان و قواعد و ترجمه عربی رو یه دور کامل میخوندم + پیش 1 فیزیک بعدا از مهر طبق قلمچی پیش میرفتم
2) به سیاست کاری نداشتم متاسفانه اینو باید قبول کنیم که ایران پر از تنش و اتفاقات ناگوار هست و فکر کردن بهش فقط باعث اعصاب خورد کنی میشه* *به هر حال هر دیکتاتوری یه روز ساقط میشه اینو مطمئن باشین
**3) به حواشی خانوادگی ( مرگ یه کسی ، طلاق گرفتن یه کسی ، تو شرایط بد زندگی کردن کسی ، دلسوزی برای کسی و .. )  توجهی نمی کردم چون اصلا کاری از دستم بر نمیاد
4) اینترنت رو محدود می کردم
5) هفته ای دو بار میرفتم گردش تا روحیم عوض شه
6) خوابم رو تنظیم می کردم جوری که شبا 6 ساعت و ظهرا 1 ساعت میخوابیدم
*

----------


## saj8jad

دوستان اشاراتی کردن ولی اگه من کنکوری 98ـی بودم!

1. پول و خصوصا وقت گران بهای خودم رو با قلمچی و برنامه و آزمون های مزخرف و غیر استانداردش تلف نمیکردم

2. از تعدد بیش از حد منابع و شلوغ کاری های بیش از حد اجتناب میکردم و صرفا برای دروس تخصصی اونم در صورت لزوم دو منبع و نه بیشتر خصوصا برای دروس چالشی مثل زیست تهیه کنید

3. وقت خودم رو برای دروس عمومی با کتاب های 500 600 صفحه هدر نمیدادم و از درسنامه های مختصر و مفید به انضمام تست های کنکور سراسری همه گروه های آزمایشی 10 گذشته استفاده میکردم و به هیچ وجه سمت تست های تالیفی نمیرفتم ، یعنی به هیچ وجه من الوجوه!

4. در دروس تخصصی اولویت اولم صرفا تست های کنکور سراسری بود، اولویت دومم تست های آزمون های سنجش و اولویت سومم تست های تالیفی استاندارد در سطح کنکور ، نه بیشتر نه کمتر

تا اینجا مواردی بود که برا خودم اتفاق افتادن! 
اما حالا چند توصیه که به نظرم میرسه رو خدمت دوستان عرض میکنم :

5. از کامپیوتر و موبایل و نت و اینستا و تویتتر و تلگرام به صورت کاملا هدفمند و با برنامه دقیق و مشخص استفاده کنید و اون حد و خطوط به اصطلاح قرمز رو مراعات کنید ، نه افراط نه تفریط

6. وارد سیاست و حواشی اون به معنی مطلق کلمه نشید ، سیاست به معنی مطلق کلمه بی پدر و مادره  :Yahoo (4):  ، نمیگم بی خیال و بی اطلاع باشید ولی اون خطوط قرمز رو رعایت کنید

7. از الان برنامه میان مدت برای خودتون داشته باشین ، یعنی اینکه تا 8 سال 9 سال آینده قراره جسارتا دقیقا چه خاکی بر سر مبارکتون بریزید!  :Yahoo (4):  همچی رو دقیق و مشخص برا خودتون برنامه ریزی کنید مثلا دانشگاه و تحصیل و ازدواج و شغل و باقی مواد لازم!  :Yahoo (94): 

8. کنکور و سوالاتش چیزی جز تکرار مکررات نیست

تندرست و پایدار باشید
 :Y (518):

----------


## ponyo

اگه کنکوری ۹۸ بودم کنکور چهارمم میبود :Yahoo (21):  هارهار

----------


## کیمیا1378

بعد کنکور میام می گم الان اصلا حوصله ندارم

----------


## Bimehr

سلام دوستان
میخواستم بدونم با معدل کتبی 8 ولی با درصد های بالا میشه تو یه رشته(تجربی) خوب قبول شد یا نه؟
لطفا هر کسی میدونه جواب بده :Yahoo (101):

----------


## reza2018

> سلام دوستان
> میخواستم بدونم با معدل کتبی 8 ولی با درصد های بالا میشه تو یه رشته(تجربی) خوب قبول شد یا نه؟
> لطفا هر کسی میدونه جواب بده


معدل تاثیرش مثبت هست پس تاثیری نداره

----------


## Bimehr

> معدل تاثیرش مثبت هست پس تاثیری نداره


مرسی داداش
برای ورود به دانشگاه هم محدودیتی واسه معدل هس یا نه؟

----------


## Romina_kh

> مرسی داداش
> برای ورود به دانشگاه هم محدودیتی واسه معدل هس یا نه؟


نوچ فقط پاس شو  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (16): ...ساری جای دوستمون جواب دادم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Bimehr

> نوچ فقط پاس شو ...ساری جای دوستمون جواب دادم


مرسی.اتفاقا کار درستی کردی :Yahoo (105):

----------

